# can't probe ip_tables.ko [SOLVED]

## dimm

```

# uname -a

Linux l003040 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 21 16:11:47 GMT 2009 s390 2064 IBM GNU/Linux

# ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   32 2009-07-26 11:01 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 2009-11-06 15:14 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

# modinfo ip_tables

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko

description:    IPv4 packet filter

author:         Netfilter Core Team <coreteam@netfilter.org>

license:        GPL

depends:        x_tables

vermagic:       2.6.16-gentoo-r13 SMP preempt gcc-4.1

# modprobe ip_tables

FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg | tail

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_bits

ip_tables: Unknown symbol skb_copy_bits

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_bits

ip_tables: Unknown symbol skb_copy_bits

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

# modprobe -f ip_tables

FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Bugzilla has his bug, but solving is rebuild kernel, and restart system with new kernel. Not working in my case. Any information will be glad.  :Wink: Last edited by dimm on Sat Nov 07, 2009 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dimm

Very strnage for me, but 'make clean', 'make distclean' and rebuilding of kernel not helped me in this case.

Only 

emerge -Ca gentoo-sources

rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

emerge gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

make menuconfig

make && make modules && make modules_install

work for me in my case.

PS And do not forgot copy backup .config in another place

----------

